# Thickness of Show Collar



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You don't want to ruin her perfect outline with a heavy collar on her neck.. it's a struggle with the youngsters to get them used to obeying what they feel when it's not big enough to make them.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

With some of mine, I have to lock the collar under the chin, to the left of the chin. Some of mine will do funky things if I have the leash on top of the neck.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ What Janice just said. 

I had some pro-handlers teach me how to do this because I had a hard time keeping the collar from slipping down the neck where it had no effect and Bertie would pull or play games out there. Keeping the collar high up and in the correct place gives me better control.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> With some of mine, I have to lock the collar under the chin, to the left of the chin. Some of mine will do funky things if I have the leash on top of the neck.


Thanks, locking it to the left is exactly what I have been told to do by my breeder, but Sailor fights me on it. She does pretty well with my breeder, but I am just all over the place trying to remember everything.

Now that the good weather is hear, I guess it just means more practice.


----------

